# Sabatier Loire?



## ntosaj (Dec 2, 2011)

SO, I know that all Sabatiers are not born equal, far from it...I know some are just bad knives wasting the unprotected name...

On that note I just picked up a Sabatier Loire stainless bread knife on ebay for 9$ was it worth it?

Does anyone have experience with these knives?

Also, any suggestions for sharpening serrations?


----------



## pohaku (Jul 11, 2011)

Sabatier Loire 8" Slicer goes for $9.99 on Amazon, which also includes shipping if you have Amazon Prime.  I don't have first hand experience with this line, but I don't believe that it is one of the recognized French Sabatier manufacturers. At least one comment I saw on the web indicates it is of Chinese origin.  So, my guess is that you paid approximately the going rate for the knife and that it is probably a Chinese "copy".


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Pohaku's covered the basics.  It's not a traditional Sabatier "brand."  So it's not like a regular Sabatier moved production from France to China.  It's impossible to set a value on a knife without seeing and playing with it in the flesh, but all of the indicia say it's junk. 

Worth what you paid?  $9 is a fairly low hurdle to clear; only you can say. 

BDL


----------



## ntosaj (Dec 2, 2011)

Alright so its unanimous! I had come to same same conclusions via amazon for some but this one seems to be an older piece, here's hoping it's a decent rip off!

Otherwise, it was 9$, not so bad if it's an ok knife! And pretty enough to be gifted (hehehe)

Thanks again guys!


----------



## stipcarters (Jun 30, 2012)

So it's been a half year since you got the knife, how is it performing?

I have the same brand 8in. chef knife, and it's a dull knife, but easy to use and pretty nicely balanced. Easy on the eyes too, as it's identical to the Sabatier Provence.


----------



## ntosaj (Dec 2, 2011)

I'd love to tell you about it but I took the easy way out...Christmas gifting it


----------

